# Partagas Series D No. 4 closest smaller flavor in smaller vitola



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had a few PSD4 over the years; the most recent smoked on Friday. It is definitely in my flavor wheel house and I love them but I generally prefer smaller ring gauge sticks. I see that Partagas does a few smaller ring gauge sticks. Which, if any, have a similar blend and possibly flavor profile as the Series D No. 4. I'm wondering which of the Partagas: Aristocrat, Mille Fleurs, Petit Coronas Espesiales or Shorts comes closest to the Series D No.4 in blend and hopefully flavor profile? 

I know ring gauge can make a big difference in flavor even in the same blend. I'm just just wondering which if any of the petit coronas is in a similar wheel house as the No. 4.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

IMO it could be any one of the ones you mentioned, depending on the batch. I smoke a lot of these little Partagas cigars and find them to be a great value, pretty much regardless of the individual model.


 Theoretically the PCE should be stronger than the MF. But, I don't always find that to be the case. 2014 MF's have been outstanding and far from being on the lighter side.
 I've only had one box of Aristo's and they were rolled too tight to really assess any typical flavor profile (a dud box, probably an anomaly). But most people say they're good.
 Shorts are generally considered in a higher class than the others listed, being the only one mentioned that wasn't previously a machine-made budget item (all those handmade since 2006, though still budget priced). Shorts are pretty much universally lauded. I did have one box from 2010 that took six years to come around, but mostly they are good-to-go young, as are all the rest.
You should add Habaneros to your list for consideration. I'm having great luck with the 2015's... on my 2nd or 3rd box of them now.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

for a shorter smoke, because 7 times out of 10 I smoke something in the 46-52 rg, with 49 or 50 being ideal, I'm going to throw out a vote for the PSD5. In fact I just ordered another box(10) of PSD5's earlier today along with a couple others.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I've had a few PSD4 over the years; the most recent smoked on Friday. It is definitely in my flavor wheel house and I love them but I generally prefer smaller ring gauge sticks. I see that Partagas does a few smaller ring gauge sticks. Which, if any, have a similar blend and possibly flavor profile as the Series D No. 4. I'm wondering which of the Partagas: Aristocrat, Mille Fleurs, Petit Coronas Espesiales or Shorts comes closest to the Series D No.4 in blend and hopefully flavor profile?
> 
> I know ring gauge can make a big difference in flavor even in the same blend. I'm just just wondering which if any of the petit coronas is in a similar wheel house as the No. 4.


That is a really good/ tuff question to answer. I am a party whore as you all know:vs_laugh:
Partagas Serie D No. 6 gets my vote as far as taste. A very small robusto it can be smoked in about 1/2 the time as the number 4.
In the PC category sorry nothing comes close IMHO. 
Keep in mind taste is very subjective so YMMV.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Even if the blends are similar, the smoking characteristics of smaller cigars will significantly change the experience.

That doesn't mean that the cigars mentioned above don't smoke well, but there are reasons that the robusto is such a popular cigar. It will produce more volume of smoke, and will be cooler on the tongue than a petite corona.

And the complexity changes as well.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is a really good/ tuff question to answer.
> 
> In the PC category sorry nothing comes close IMHO.
> 
> Keep in mind taste is very subjective so YMMV.:vs_cool:


I had feeling that finding petite corona that tasted close to the No. 4 might be tough.

I guess that just means I'll have to buy a box of no. 4 and do some experimenting with the some smaller ring gauge Partagas purchases.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I've smoked a few cigars in the Partagas marca. Length and ring gauge, ratio of wrapper to binder and filler plus each vitolas blend makes every cigar unique, though they all have a similar profile. When most of the Partagas cigars reach 5 years downtime they start to get or take on a sweetness that you would never expect from cigars that have an in your face bite and twang when smoked fresh. 

Aged D6-D5-and even the Short will have some characteristics of the D4 --bury some 4's in your humidor and forget about them.They'll smoke great with some age on them.


----------

